# United 93



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I just got back from seeing United 93. What a completely riveting and touching experience. The movie not only covers what happens on the flight, but also what was happening behind the scenes at the various Air Traffic Control centers, NORAD and the FAA. Basically, your re-live the hours that came before and after the attacks on the World Trade Center.

For me, this motion picture was painful to watch. I never thought anything could ever bring back the feelings I had on the morning of 911. It's a very effective piece of work. I can see why it would be difficult for the families of the victims to watch.

All I will say is that if you don't see any other movie this year, at least see this one.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks, Chris -- it's on my 'must get' DVD list.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

United 93 get's release on DVD on September 5th. My strong recommendation still stands. Excellent re-creation of the events of September 11th.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

good Movie but hard to watch


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I saw, "Flight 93" which was out before United 93. Anyone know the difference?


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

united 93 doesn't have the soap opera aspects flight 93 has...


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I finally rented the United 93 yesterday. 

It seems that Flight 93 was the one that used actual video and news documentation followed by dramatization of that, rather than a 100% dramatization of what took place. Seems both were based close to what happened but details seemed more fictionalized in "United 93" than in "Flight 93"

IMO, if its a docudrama you want, watch "Flight 93" If you want a good action drama film, based on a true story, "United 93" was better.


If by "soap opera aspects" you meant tear jerker true testimony from the ones who were directly affected in the story, yes, I would agree with that. "Flight 93" is better at distancing the viewer from the emotion of the tragedy.


----------

